# Gallery Errors?



## OnlyAnEgg (May 28, 2006)

I attempted to add photos to the gallery this morning; but, a) could not find the upload screen anymore and b) got an interesting script error as shown in the image below.  Note the position of the dropdown.

I updated IE and JRE to most current before posting.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 28, 2006)

Technical answer: CSS location error, will fix when I have time.

Short answer: minor glitch, seems to be ok though.


----------

